# Chemical pregnancy.... how long does it last?



## ttctj

I got my BFP last Saturday, and started cramping and bleeding early on Sunday morning. I have been to ER and told I was having a miscarriage. I have to wait for the bleeding to stop before I go for an ultrasound and blood test to make sure everything is back to normal. 

The thing I'm confused about is how long the bleeding lasts? From all that I have read, most people only bleed for a couple of days, usually less time than their period, or about the same. I am still bleeding 7 days later. Just when it looks like it's clearing up, it starts heavy again. How long have others bled for? I have an appt for an ultrasound on Wednesday, but I don't know if I should put it off....


----------



## ttctj

I should add that my period only usually lasts 4-5 days.


----------



## cancerlib

So sorry for what u r going thru:hugs:i had my MC at 5wks and d bleeding lasted 3days just like my normal AF. I spotted on 5th day and that was all,the spot wasnt even much. I believe bodies are different,if u are really worried or the bleeding wont stop,call ur doc.
:hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry for your loss! My bleeding lasted about 5 days (AF is usually only 3). I was on bed rest for 3 days and it started to taper off, but then it was pretty heavy again the first day I was back on my feet.


----------



## ttctj

I just want this whole ordeal over, but it is dragging out. The longer it drags out the more upset it makes me. I was quite upset when it started, but after a couple of days I felt optimistic about trying again and moving on. But now 7 days later, I'm starting to feel depressed again because it feels like it's never going to end.


----------



## jrowenj

:hugs:

Mine lasted 7 days...is it getting lighter or still heavy?


----------



## ttctj

staying the same.
And last night I woke up with horrible cramps, but I think it was indigestion. But I never get indigestion. Last time I did I was pregnant!
I am making a dr appt today. It is day 9 of bleeding and doesn't look like it's going anywhere...


----------



## jrowenj

maybe you were further along than you thought?? I think it's good that you made an appt...good luck :hugs:


----------



## ttctj

thankyou. I'm so over this. I feel so drained.


----------



## cancerlib

:hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry u are going thru this


----------



## MrsClark

Well my af is usually 5 days long- i have been bleeding for 8 days but its more spotting than anything. My doc confirmed my hcg blood levels are back to 0 so lets hope we both stop bleeding asap. I was given the green light to try again without waiting a cycle and this bleeding is driving me nuts!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttctj

Good luck to you too Mrs Clark.
I am waiting for the doctor to call now....


----------



## L.E.

Ttctj sorry it's dragging on for you. Mine was actually a day or two shorter than my AF the last 2 months but I had some of the heaviest bleeding I've had (which really is saying a lot) for about a day and a half, which I'm guessing cleared things out quickly. I think spotting and all mine was about 5 or 6 days. Hopefully you can move on soon.


----------



## Bay

I am so sorry for all our losses. 

I mc two weeks ago. I was 5+1 weeks. Bleeding lasted about seven days (with spotting in the last three days). 

As pp have already said, we are all different. Just to illustrate, my friend who mc at 5 weeks, bled for three weeks. 

Hope this helps. :hugs:


----------



## MrsClark

ttctj said:


> Good luck to you too Mrs Clark.
> I am waiting for the doctor to call now....

hopefully the doc will give you good news. I finally stopped bleeding today- its about time!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I got my positive pregnancy test at 11dpo on oct 21, i started spotting nov 8 and got my real period on nov 11...

Best of luck to you hunni xo


----------



## ttctj

Still not finished for me. Almost though... I have been spotting for three days. I keep hoping today will be the last, but it just drags on.....

I want to start trying straight away, do you think it's possible to ovulate while you are sitll spotting? I can't really bring myself to BD while I am still spotting. It just feels wrong to be doing that while my body is still recovering from a miscarriage. But I don't want to miss my O!


----------



## sure_lee

So sorry for your loss and to hear it's been dragging on :(
My m/c bleeding was extremely short like days shorter than my regular AF and it was extremely light bleeding (didn't even need a pad) this had me wonder if I really was m/c'ing but u/s showed nothing and Hcg was at 14 so I knew by that. It's tough to deal with.

Can you ovulate with spotting? I have heard its not common but can most certainly happen. Only you can decide what you want to do...I do suggest waiting till you know you are ready to try again. Do you do ovulation tests? I heard they aren't that reliable after a m/c but I used them and it helped me get my bfp the following month. 
Wishing you all the best! Baby dust to you.


----------



## Stinkerbell

i bled for 6 days,3 heavy and 3 very light

so sorry for your loss xxxx


----------

